# No Cure for Stupid...



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

that is quite possibly the best thing ive ever seen


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

That was COOL!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now, I have to figure out how to get my wave runner out that far without running out of gas. haha


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

*That was Freak'n sweet! Gotto respectthem Aussies!:letsdrink*


----------

